# réparation du HD impossible : invalid leaf record count !!!?



## knonball (17 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai un titanium G4 sous 10.3.9. Depuis une semaine j'ai eu de plus en plus de "Kernel Panic" et également beaucoup de "quittage d'appliquations inopinées", des gels et 2-3 fois un démarrage bizarre en mode text sur fond vert !!?, bref tous les amusements rigolos imaginables. En ce moment, j'ai une autonomie de travail de 2 à 5 min avant plantage (quand il veut bien démarrer).
Le cd "hardware utility" me dit quand je le démarre qu'il ne fonctionne pas avec ma machine (alors que c'est bien celui d'origine).
J'ai essayé plusieurs fois de faire réparer le disque dur avec disk utility depuis le cd d'installation de panther mais chaque fois c'est écrit en rouge: invalid leaf record count (should be 0 instead 2187).
J'ai fait une recherche sur "invalid leaf record count" mais tout ce que j'ai trouvé c'est ça :

 Try this as an alternative:

 1. Shut down your eMac.

 2. Start it up again with: Apple-Command  and S keys held down on your keyboard. Keep those two keys held down until you see the blue screen switch over to a black screen with white text on it.

 3. It will scroll for 2 to 3 seconds and then end with: root#

 4. Now type:

/sbin/fsck -fy

 and press the return key, on your keyboard.

 5. It will now perform the same Verify / Repair Disk as your Installer would, and it may do this several times if it hits an Invalid leaf record count, yet it should eventually rectify the problem.
 If it cannot rectify the problem, post back here what it eventually said. (You'll know it has ended, when the last line ends with: root# - again).

 6. Type:

reboot

 and press the return key, on your keyboard.

 Your eMac will boot up as per usual.


J'ai essayé la procédure 2 fois... sans changement. La je cale vraiment. Quelqu'un sait qq chose ? Un grand merci de m'avoir lu et bonne journée.


----------



## da capo (18 Août 2007)

c'est mal parti si tu ne disposes pas d'outil de r&#233;paration comme DiskWarrior.

dans l'attente, essaie de sauvegarder le plus de choses possibles si &#231;a n'a pas &#233;t&#233; fait r&#233;cemment.


----------



## knonball (19 Août 2007)

Merci beaucoup starmac. Je vais reformater... c'est long mais radical...


----------



## David_b (19 Août 2007)

tu ne peux pas brancher ton Mac à un autre Mac (en mode target par exemple) et lancer DiskWarrior depuis l'autre Mac, comme le suggère starmac ? Il est vraiment... miraculeux (DiskWarrior, je veux dire )


----------



## knonball (20 Août 2007)

Merci David mais même en mode target, plantage assuré en moins de 10 secondes ! Je suis en ce moment en train de reformater. Bonne journée !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2007)

Et l'&#233;tat smart ? formater c'est bien mais ton disque a peut-&#234;tre des probl&#232;mes plus s&#233;rieux.


----------



## knonball (20 Août 2007)

Merci supermoquette.
J'ai aucune idée de de ce qu'est l'état smart. Je suis en train de reformater mais c'est très long. : Commencé il y a plus de 24h et ça à peine effectué la moitié, j'espère que c'est normal cette lenteur...


----------



## r e m y (20 Août 2007)

knonball a dit:


> Merci supermoquette.
> J'ai aucune id&#233;e de de ce qu'est l'&#233;tat smart. Je suis en train de reformater mais c'est tr&#232;s long. : Commenc&#233; il y a plus de 24h et &#231;a &#224; peine effectu&#233; la moiti&#233;, j'esp&#232;re que c'est normal cette lenteur...


 
Un formattage (&#224; moins de demander une mise &#224; 0 physique de tous les blocs...) demande quelques secondes!

Quant &#224; l'&#233;tat SMART il est indiqu&#233; en bas de la fen&#234;tre par Utilitaires Disque lorsque tu s&#233;lectionnes ton disque dur (ce sont des tests int&#233;gr&#233;s au disque dur pour v&#233;rifier son bon fonctionnement... quand les test Smart renvoient "Echec" c'est mauvais signer et indique que le disque est sur le point de l&#226;cher. Dnas ce cas inutile de reformatter... il vaut mieux changer le disque d'urgence)


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2007)

Salut knonball

le temps de reformatage d&#233;pend
-de la taille du DD
-du type de reformatage

l'&#233;tat smart ( mal document&#233;  sur l'aide Mac) 
c'est un diagnostic basique de l'&#233;tat de la galette DD
visible de divers manieres selon les OS ( utilitaire disque et /ou infos systeme)

de toute facon si tu es en cours de reformatage ce sera &#224; voir  apr&#232;s


----------



## knonball (21 Août 2007)

Remy, je ne savais pas que "l'etat smart" est indiqué dans utilitaire de disque... bon à savoir.
Pascal, la taille du disque est de 60 Go mais j'ai demandé un formatage musclé (j'ai choisi les deux options possibles, je me rappelle plus leur nom...). J'imaginais pas que ça pouvais être aussi long : plus de 48h et c'en est à peine au tiers.
Merci pour vos posts, je suis toujours sidéré par la grande solidarité des mac users... rien que pour ça, c'est cool d'être sur mac !


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2007)

knonball a dit:


> ....Commenc&#233; il y a plus de 24h et &#231;a &#224; peine effectu&#233; la moiti&#233;, ...


 
50&#37; au bout de 24 heures



knonball a dit:


> ..... plus de 48h et c'en est &#224; peine au tiers.... !


 
33% au bout de 48 heures

A ce rythme, on peut penser qu'au bout de 7 jours il sera tout juste formatt&#233; &#224; 5%


----------



## knonball (21 Août 2007)

Glups :rose: 
deux tiers, je voulais dire.. désolé..


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2007)

Et comment tu veux qu'on t'aide si on peut pas calculer la courbe de r&#233;gression ??? 



Ben au moins tous tes bad blocks vont &#234;tre gicl&#233;s


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2007)

knonball a dit:


> Glups :rose:
> deux tiers, je voulais dire.. désolé..


 
En tous cas, on pourra te décerner la palme de la patience..... 
J'espère que t'aura pas une coupure de courant dans les prochaines 24 heures! Ce serait bête de devoir recommencer...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2007)

knonball est d'une patience angélique
[mode inside joke on]enfin sauf si on le derange pendant qu'il se repose pour lui taper du fric, là il aime pas,  plus patient  du tout là    [/mode inside joke off]


----------



## knonball (21 Août 2007)

Bon la, ça reste au deux tiers. Je déclare forfait, tant pis pour la palme de la patience. C'est pas grave si je quitte utilitaire disque même si il me le déconseille ? Je vais pas attendre des années non plus !... :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2007)

Houla non ne quitte pas u formatage bas niveau !


----------



## knonball (21 Août 2007)

Merci du conseil mais apparemment ça peut durer des jours et des jours ou encore plus probable, jamais se terminer. Je vois pas l'issue....


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2007)

Mais&#8230; ton SMART il est bon ?

Ecoute, moi j'ai eu un disque externe qui a totalement merd&#233; via la mise &#224; jour 10.4.10, seule une remise &#224; z&#233;ro l'a r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;, mais &#231;a a moulin&#233; aux premiers 10&#37; (et une seule passe, si tu en as mis 35 bonsoir&#8230, mais d&#232;s que &#231;a a pass&#233;, et depuis, aucun probl&#232;me&#8230; m&#234;me apr&#232;s moult surface scan&#8230;


----------



## knonball (21 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mais ton SMART il est bon ?



Je peux plus voir le SMART puisqu'il est en formatage il me semble.Je vais encore attendre. Merci de partager ton expérience...


----------



## knonball (25 Août 2007)

:mouais:  
Rebonjour.

Donc demain ça fait une semaine jours et nuits que m'on HD se formate (soi disant). Depuis 4 jours il stagne à peine au 3/4. A votre avis je fais quoi ? J'appuie avec dépit, résignation et rancoeur sur le bouton d'extinction ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2007)

pas normal

sauf que tu ne dis RIEN  sur ton formatage 
( edit si tu dis mais pas tout)

combien de passes?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

Ton disque est mort. Arr&#234;te le formatage et regarde l'&#233;tat SMART.

4 jours&#8230; faudrait un gros disque et formater en 35 passes, et encore&#8230;

Il te faut une petite pelle et l'enterrer dans le jardin.


----------



## knonball (25 Août 2007)

Hello et merci..

Désolé mais je n'ai pas l'habitude, je sais que j'ai choisi les 2 options dans utilitaire de disque car j'avais vu sur un forum que c'était conseillé par rapport à mon problème. A l'heure actuelle, c'est écrit : prépare to write random data to disk


----------



## knonball (25 Août 2007)

euh... ça coute combien une petite pelle ? :rateau: ... euh non de faire changer le disque ?


----------



## knonball (25 Août 2007)

> Arrête le formatage et regarde l'état SMART.



Supermoquette, l'état SMART est tout simplement absent !!


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

S&#233;lectionne le disque et non le volume ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

knonball a dit:


> euh... ça coute combien une petite pelle ? :rateau: ... euh non de faire changer le disque ?


Rien à part le prix du disque dur !


----------



## knonball (25 Août 2007)

> Sélectionne le disque et non le volume



Dans les 2 cas, ce n'est pas mentionné. A part ça, il y a pleins d'informations : Mount point, format, capacity....


----------



## knonball (25 Août 2007)

J'ai reformaté sans aucune option et ça a fonctionné :mouais: : Est-ce bon signe ? Est-ce que je risque à installer Panther ou est-ce que je reformate "zero all data" ou "8 Way Random Write Format". Merci pour votre aide indispensable


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2007)

knonball a dit:


> J'ai reformaté sans aucune option et ça a fonctionné :mouais: : Est-ce bon signe ? Est-ce que je risque à installer Panther ou est-ce que je reformate "zero all data" ou "8 Way Random Write Format". Merci pour votre aide indispensable


résumons
 knonball t'es distrait
tu n'as jamais donné tes options précédentes de "reformatage"
si tu avais choisi 35 passes d'effacement   ce ci explique peut etre cela

t'as reformaté en mode simple? Et c'est passé?
Bien... bonne nouvelle

ensuite ben si t'es pressé : option simple ( les zeros)

si t'es parano option longue ( il y a réecriture -effacement 8 fois)


----------



## knonball (25 Août 2007)

Merci Pascal !

La 1ère fois j'ai mis  ces deux options : "zero all data" et "8 Way Random Write Format". Je n'ai jamais pu choisir le nombre de passes...
Je vais reformater en option simple... coool


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2007)

de toute facon si ton DD est mort tu le sauras vite , il n'y aura pas d'install


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2007)

SM un peu HS ce jour pr&#233;vient
la mise &#224; zero simple est plus rapide et suffisante mais vu la lenteur de ta machine ca prendra 1/2jours


----------



## knonball (25 Août 2007)

J'ai reformaté un fois (zéro) et pas d'install. possible. Un 2ème fois et c'était OK. Installé Panther, tout fonctionne. La réparation du disque n'indique aucun problème !!  Pas très rassurant tout ça mais bon. C'est hallucinant des fois ce qui se passe avec ces machines, je vais vite aller reboucher le trou dans mon jardin que m'a conseiller de faire Supermoquette. 
 Un grand merci à Pascal, Supermoquette et Rémy vous êtes impressionnants de connaissance...  si si


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2007)

Mais&#8230; ton &#233;tat SMART ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2007)

M'enfin SM ....Quel état SMART?
Tu t'interesses à l'état SMART?
T'en as parlé?  

je sooooors , mais avant
knonball
tu devrais vraiment regarder l'état SMART
( l'état SMART pas l'état de ta smart)

 je sors en esperant que le message est passé


----------



## knonball (26 Août 2007)

:rose: Ah oui l'état smart... c'est OK. J'espère que je ne suis pas juste en sursis pour quelques jours....


----------

